# Any one had any experience with Stamulumab, or MYO-029, being developed by Wyeth Phar



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

Stamulumab, or MYO-029, being developed by Wyeth Pharmaceutical.

This is only a research chemical at the mo, but I know these things have a way of reaching the BB community before they are ready for medical use.

There are some people who believe that gene expression drugs such as this, will make steroids a thing of the past Would love to hear your views ladies and chaps.


----------

